# Help! Air Compressor Pump Identification



## Doubleabuck (Feb 11, 2013)

I was hoping there might be someone out there that could help me identify the make and model of an air compressor pump that came on an old air compressor I found and am bringing back to life. I've been cleaning it up and would like to know what it is if I ever need to rebuild it. I'm not that well informed on air compressor pumps so it could be that it's not an actual compressor pump, but it's been used as one for years. There are no markings on it other than the ones included in the pictures below. There's a date on it of 12/27/1961 with number 4033 and SCC.

I would really appreciate any help on identification or suggestions on where to go to identify it.

Thanks!


----------

